
Thread about the impact of Richard Stallman on marginalized groups in tech - vector_spaces
https://mobile.twitter.com/_sagesharp_/status/1173637138413318144
======
salawat
Obligatory link to the emails:

[https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6405929-091320191420...](https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/6405929-09132019142056-0001.html#document/p20)

Read them first.

There really wasn't anything remotely like what the press seems to be focusing
on in there if you take the comments in context.

